# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Monozygotic Twins in the Paleolithic

## Angela

See:
https://www.nature.com/articles/s42003-020-01372-8

"The Upper Palaeolithic double burial of newborns and the single burial of a ca. 3-month-old infant uncovered at the Gravettian site of Krems-Wachtberg, Austria, are of paramount importance given the rarity of immature human remains from this time. Genome-wide ancient DNA shows that the male infants of the double grave are the earliest reported case of monozygotic twins, while the single grave´s individual was their 3rd-degree male relative. We assessed the individuals´ age at death by applying histological and µCT inspection of the maxillary second incisors (i2) in conjunction with C- and N-isotope ratios and Barium (Ba) intake as biomarker for breastfeeding. The results show that the twins were full-term newborns, and that while individual 2 died at birth, individual 1 survived for about 50 days. The findings show that Gravettian mortuary behaviour also included re-opening of a grave and manipulation of its layout and content."

Well, it pleased me to read this. Even so long in our past, we buried even every young infants with care, despite how it might have made survival more difficult.

Better than all the evidence for so many cultures leaving unwanted newborns out to die.

----------

